# Lake Livingston Boat Slip Rentals????



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

Where are some places that rent slips on Livingston, and prices range?


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

The two I know of are the KOA campground at the big bridge on 190 and the old Kickapoo Marina at Kickapoo and 190. Don't know the prices. I am sure some of the guys on the south end know of a few.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.beaconbaymarinarv.com/boatstalls.html


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Beautiful Beacon Bay Marina is in a great location, it has double deep concrete ramps that extend well into the water so the trailer will not drop off in a blow out hole. And it has a terrific break water that keeps loading and launching easy to do without getting tossed around. Tall stalls and short ones for rent.
On most winds it's easy to get up and down the slips as the break water does a very good job of keeping the waves down inside the marina.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Check out Cape Royale 936-653-2628 in Coldspring. $120 up. Marina store, non ethanol gas, protected 3 ramp launch.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The ones at Kickapoo I believe are $200 a month but they have all been rented since last Thanksgiving. I hear there are plans to build some more.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Beautiful Beacon Bay Marina is in a great location, it has double deep concrete ramps that extend well into the water so the trailer will not drop off in a blow out hole. And it has a terrific break water that keeps loading and launching easy to do without getting tossed around. Tall stalls and short ones for rent.
> On most winds it's easy to get up and down the slips as the break water does a very good job of keeping the waves down inside the marina.


X300
Great location and a Great owner who keeps things nice around the marina and Rv park.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't think you can beat the location of Beacon Bay on LL. No matter what the wind does, you will be protected whether lifting your boat in slings or putting it on your trailer. Wind direction and intensity can change significantly in a short amount of time. I have zero to gain by posting this, just stating fact. Beacon Bay is just great.


----------

